#  Krankenpflege >   Hilfe...Nach der Op/ Anspannung des Oberschenkelmuskels nicht möglich! >

## Rainer89

Guten Tag, 
  Ich wurde am 25.5.2010 am rechten Knie operiert. Dabei wurde eine Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel-Unterschenkel entnommen und ins Innenband eingesetzt, da ich einen Knochenaufbaufehler habe, sodass bei unkontrollierten schnellen Bewegungen die Kniescheibe nach außen springt. Dies ist mir schon 4 mal jetzt passier (r.) und nun wird halt eine Op gemacht damit dies nicht mehr vorkommen sollte. Hier einmal der Bericht 
  Arthroskopische Chirugie:
  Ausgiebige Spülung des Gelenkes
  Gelenkkörper:
  Entfernen der Gelenkkörper durch Extraktion und Spülung.
  Patella:
  MPFL-Rekonstruktion mittels Grazilissehne. Über infrapatellaren Schnitt nach schrittweiser Darstellung der Strukturen Längsschlitzung der Satoriuesfaszie, Entnehmen der Grazilissehne mit dem Sehnenstripper. Faszienverschluss. Armierung der 18 cm langen Sehne an beiden Enden mit einem 2er Faden. Patellarseitige Fixation der freien Sehnenenden mit 2 SwiveLock-Ankern. Darstellung des proximalen-medialen Patelladrittels über 2 cm langen Hautschnitt. Vorbohren von 2 3mm Gewinde-K-Drähten im Abstand von 15-20mm. Überbohren mit 4mm Borher auf eine Tiefe von 25mm. Entfernen der Drähte. Präpartion eines extrakapsulären Weichteiltunnels. Vorschieben eines Overholts bis über das Tuberculum adductorium. Längsinzision über dem Overholt und Präparation der femolaren Insertionsstelle. Vorbohren eines K-Drahtes unter BV-Kontrolle in die Insertion. Überbohren mit 6mm Kopfbohrer. Unter Zug des Durchzugsfadens und Einstellen des lateralen Patellarandes über den lat. Trochlearand Fixierung des Transplantates mit einer 6x 23mm bioresorbierbaren Interferenzschraube in 30° Flexion. Erneuter Blick ins Gelenk: Es wird ein guter Korrektureffekt erreicht. Blutstillung und Hautverschluss. Eröffnen der Blutsperre. Wundverschluss mit resorbierbarer Intracutan-Hautnaht. Kompressionsverband. Postoperativ intermittierende Kompressionsbehandlung als physiko-mechanische Thromboseprophylaxe. 
  Nachbehandlung:
  Postoperativ Hochlagern + Kühlen
  Streckübungen. Beschwerdeadaptierter Belastungsaufbau. Limitierte Beweglichkeit 0-0-90 für 3 Wochen. Ich empfehle die Durchführung von gezielter krankengymnastischer Nachbehandlung nach der 2-3 p.o Woche. Nach der Ausheilungszeit ist mit einer deutlichen Beschwerdereduktion zu rechnen. 
  So laute nun der OP-Bericht den ich am 25.5.2010 bekommen habe.
  Nun zu meinen Problemen.
  Am darauf folgenden Tag hatte ich einen Termin in der Klinik, wo mein Verband gewechselt wurde und nur noch lediglich Pflaster über die 4 Schnitte kamen.
  Danach sollte ich versuchen mein Bein im gestreckten zustand anzuheben. Was mir aber nicht gelang, da ich unter schmerzen nicht mal den Oberschenkel anspannen kann. Zusätzlich bekomme ich bei manchen Bewegungen einen unerträglichen Schmerz unterhalb des Knies am Schienbein ungefähr. Wahrscheinlich wurde bis dahin die Sehne entnommen, aber der wunderbare Arzt hat ja keine Lust mal genau auf alles einzugehen. Also stehe ich selber da wie ein großer Bahnhof. Lediglich wurde mir vom Arzt gesagt das ich unbedingt das Bein trainieren soll also mit strecken und anheben des Beines, aber was mir leider nicht gelingt. Bisher jetzt seit dem 2 Tag nach der Op kann ich das Bein nur dann anheben wenn ich es seitlich heben also das Bein ca. 90° drehe in beide Richtung außen sowie innen. Und Vorgestern habe ich noch zusätzlich gemerkt das genau dort, wo manchmal dieser stechende Schmerz her kommt auch diese Stelle taub ist. Also ein gewisser relativ großer Fleck auf dem Schienbein fühlt sich taub an. Also ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt weiter machen soll, da ich eig wieder schnell fitt sein möchte. Zurzeit versuche ich halt alles soweit es die Schmerzen zulassen sei es leichtes Beugen, durchstrecken, anheben in allen Drehrichtungen, kühlen, hochlagern. Zusätzlich nicht vom Arzt verschrieben nehme ich Traumeel und Bromelaine POS ein, damit die Schwellungen schneller abklingen, falls das nicht gut ist sagt mir bitte bescheid. Der Arzt hat mir natürlich Trombose verschrieben, das ich auch einhalte. Zusätzlich sollte ich aber seit gestern wieder meinen Compressionsstrumpf Stufe 2 anziehen, aber wenn ich diesen bis unter die Kniescheibe hochziehe und ihn dann erstmal so lasse wie er normal halt sitzt drückt er so stark auf diese taube Stelle wo auch dieser stechende Schmerz herkommt das ich es nicht aushalte und fast an die Wand springe. Also bin ich daraufhin (also meine Mutter =) ) zum Hausarzt gefahren der meinte es würde die Spritze reichen ich sollte nur die Füße öfters bewegen und sowas. Ich gehe sogar öfters einfach auf Krücken bei mir in der Etage hin und her, da ich Bewegung brauche.  
  Ich wäre euch allen sehr Dankbar, wenn Ihr mir alle Ratschläge Tipps und alles andere geben könnte, ob ich was falsch mache und oder was ich noch machen könnten. Denn das Bein nicht anheben zu können oder auch den Oberschenkelmuskel nicht anspannen zu können macht mich echt fertig.. 
  Ich bitte um schnelle Antworten. Danke im Voraus. 
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen  
  Rainer Gilles
  Guten Tag, 
  Ich wurde am 25.5.2010 am rechten Knie operiert. Dabei wurde eine Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel-Unterschenkel entnommen und ins Innenband eingesetzt, da ich einen Knochenaufbaufehler habe, sodass bei unkontrollierten schnellen Bewegungen die Kniescheibe nach außen springt. Dies ist mir schon 4 mal jetzt passier (r.) und nun wird halt eine Op gemacht damit dies nicht mehr vorkommen sollte. Hier einmal der Bericht 
  Arthroskopische Chirugie:
  Ausgiebige Spülung des Gelenkes
  Gelenkkörper:
  Entfernen der Gelenkkörper durch Extraktion und Spülung.
  Patella:
  MPFL-Rekonstruktion mittels Grazilissehne. Über infrapatellaren Schnitt nach schrittweiser Darstellung der Strukturen Längsschlitzung der Satoriuesfaszie, Entnehmen der Grazilissehne mit dem Sehnenstripper. Faszienverschluss. Armierung der 18 cm langen Sehne an beiden Enden mit einem 2er Faden. Patellarseitige Fixation der freien Sehnenenden mit 2 SwiveLock-Ankern. Darstellung des proximalen-medialen Patelladrittels über 2 cm langen Hautschnitt. Vorbohren von 2 3mm Gewinde-K-Drähten im Abstand von 15-20mm. Überbohren mit 4mm Borher auf eine Tiefe von 25mm. Entfernen der Drähte. Präpartion eines extrakapsulären Weichteiltunnels. Vorschieben eines Overholts bis über das Tuberculum adductorium. Längsinzision über dem Overholt und Präparation der femolaren Insertionsstelle. Vorbohren eines K-Drahtes unter BV-Kontrolle in die Insertion. Überbohren mit 6mm Kopfbohrer. Unter Zug des Durchzugsfadens und Einstellen des lateralen Patellarandes über den lat. Trochlearand Fixierung des Transplantates mit einer 6x 23mm bioresorbierbaren Interferenzschraube in 30° Flexion. Erneuter Blick ins Gelenk: Es wird ein guter Korrektureffekt erreicht. Blutstillung und Hautverschluss. Eröffnen der Blutsperre. Wundverschluss mit resorbierbarer Intracutan-Hautnaht. Kompressionsverband. Postoperativ intermittierende Kompressionsbehandlung als physiko-mechanische Thromboseprophylaxe. 
  Nachbehandlung:
  Postoperativ Hochlagern + Kühlen
  Streckübungen. Beschwerdeadaptierter Belastungsaufbau. Limitierte Beweglichkeit 0-0-90 für 3 Wochen. Ich empfehle die Durchführung von gezielter krankengymnastischer Nachbehandlung nach der 2-3 p.o Woche. Nach der Ausheilungszeit ist mit einer deutlichen Beschwerdereduktion zu rechnen. 
  So laute nun der OP-Bericht den ich am 25.5.2010 bekommen habe.
  Nun zu meinen Problemen.
  Am darauf folgenden Tag hatte ich einen Termin in der Klinik, wo mein Verband gewechselt wurde und nur noch lediglich Pflaster über die 4 Schnitte kamen.
  Danach sollte ich versuchen mein Bein im gestreckten zustand anzuheben. Was mir aber nicht gelang, da ich unter schmerzen nicht mal den Oberschenkel anspannen kann. Zusätzlich bekomme ich bei manchen Bewegungen einen unerträglichen Schmerz unterhalb des Knies am Schienbein ungefähr. Wahrscheinlich wurde bis dahin die Sehne entnommen, aber der wunderbare Arzt hat ja keine Lust mal genau auf alles einzugehen. Also stehe ich selber da wie ein großer Bahnhof. Lediglich wurde mir vom Arzt gesagt das ich unbedingt das Bein trainieren soll also mit strecken und anheben des Beines, aber was mir leider nicht gelingt. Bisher jetzt seit dem 2 Tag nach der Op kann ich das Bein nur dann anheben wenn ich es seitlich heben also das Bein ca. 90° drehe in beide Richtung außen sowie innen. Und Vorgestern habe ich noch zusätzlich gemerkt das genau dort, wo manchmal dieser stechende Schmerz her kommt auch diese Stelle taub ist. Also ein gewisser relativ großer Fleck auf dem Schienbein fühlt sich taub an. Also ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt weiter machen soll, da ich eig wieder schnell fitt sein möchte. Zurzeit versuche ich halt alles soweit es die Schmerzen zulassen sei es leichtes Beugen, durchstrecken, anheben in allen Drehrichtungen, kühlen, hochlagern. Zusätzlich nicht vom Arzt verschrieben nehme ich Traumeel und Bromelaine POS ein, damit die Schwellungen schneller abklingen, falls das nicht gut ist sagt mir bitte bescheid. Der Arzt hat mir natürlich Trombose verschrieben, das ich auch einhalte. Zusätzlich sollte ich aber seit gestern wieder meinen Compressionsstrumpf Stufe 2 anziehen, aber wenn ich diesen bis unter die Kniescheibe hochziehe und ihn dann erstmal so lasse wie er normal halt sitzt drückt er so stark auf diese taube Stelle wo auch dieser stechende Schmerz herkommt das ich es nicht aushalte und fast an die Wand springe. Also bin ich daraufhin (also meine Mutter =) ) zum Hausarzt gefahren der meinte es würde die Spritze reichen ich sollte nur die Füße öfters bewegen und sowas. Ich gehe sogar öfters einfach auf Krücken bei mir in der Etage hin und her, da ich Bewegung brauche.  
  Ich wäre euch allen sehr Dankbar, wenn Ihr mir alle Ratschläge Tipps und alles andere geben könnte, ob ich was falsch mache und oder was ich noch machen könnten. Denn das Bein nicht anheben zu können oder auch den Oberschenkelmuskel nicht anspannen zu können macht mich echt fertig.. 
  Ich bitte um schnelle Antworten. Danke im Voraus. 
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen  
  Rainer Gilles

----------


## grenham

Hallo Rainer, 
wie geht es dir mitlerweile? Ich wurde an genau demselben Tag (25.5.2010) operiert und es wurde 13 Monate nicht gut... Mitlerweile (seit einer Woche) ist diese *verzeihung* SCHEISSSchraube (damit mein Beitrag über Google und co gefunden werden kann: Biointerferenzschraube, Schmerzen, Probleme post OP, Komplikation, Eiterherd, Entzündung, Kreuzbandersatzplastik vermittels Semitendinosussehne) endlich raus. Leider gibt das Krankenhaus nachwievor nicht zu, dass es schmerzhaft gewesen sein könnte. OBWOHL die Schraube keinerlei Anstalten gemacht hatte sich aufzulösen. Sie wurde jetzt "wie neu/ wie aus dem Baumarkt" wieder rausgeholt. Es hatte sich ein Keim gebildet, darum wurde nachoperiert, dabei fiel die Schraube anscheinend von alleine raus. 
Meine Schmerzen waren den von dir beschriebenen sooo ähnlich! Taubheitsgefühl, Unfähigkeit zur Anspannung des Oberschenkels, übelste SChmerzen im Unterschenkel unter der Narbe -also da wo die Schraube sitzt (bzw. saß) und den ganzen Sch... 13 lange Monate!
Bitte berichte, wie es bei dir weiterging. Ich hoffe, dass hilft mir auch weiter. Welches KH war es bei dir?  
An den Rest der Mitlesenden: Habt ihr sowas schon mal gehört? Gibt es manchmal Probleme mit den Schrauben? Ist es die Wahrheit, dass diese Schrauben nicht als Medizinprodukte zugelassen werden müsssen, sondern die Hersteller alleine für die Überwachung der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Produkte zuständig sind :Huh?:  
Viele Grüße
Heike

----------

